# Has anyone tried these?



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Zt minnow...
I kinda went overboard and purchased 2 in each color and size. For $2 apiece, why not. These colors look very promising...


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Every lure catches one fish or fisherman, good choices


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I read a bunch of reviews on it today...iceshanty guys say it has a wider swim and a nice heavy fall. very responsive....''uncut angling'' on youtube has a video where he absolutely crushed the walleyes on it, at night too with a spot light shined down the hole to capture the video.cant wait to try them out. Ill do well with them on soft water too i assume because jiggin raps produce in soft water. figured id share because its a inexpensive bait that anyone can afford and is universal in all conditions. I meant i bought doubles of every color available in both sizes...lol
$86 shipped for 40 baits...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

At that price it will be interesting to see how well the tail fin hold up on them. Even the ones in the Rapala can come off pretty easy sometimes.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Its the same jig as the ''jackall pyun pyun balancer jig'' for 
$19.99 apiece on the jackall website


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> At that price it will be interesting to see how well the tail fin hold up on them. Even the ones in the Rapala can come off pretty easy sometimes.



the bait is all one piece construction...stainless wire and barrel swivel..

They also have a jiggin minnow for $2.99
Lots of color choices and sizes. The glow bloody nose color looks awesome in the dark


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Here’s some comparison pics with weight differences against the rapala #3


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Bryan, don’t be asking me for one when your sitting there watching me slay the eyes...lol. I’ll be like, I told you to get some...now they are sold out lol


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't speak for them but I bought some acme hyper rattles i am anxious to try . Pretty good colors and I like the rattles .
I am curious to try them. I petsperson don't fish glide baits well so I am trying to get better with them


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Bryan, don’t be asking me for one when your sitting there watching me slay the eyes...lol. I’ll be like, I told you to get some...now they are sold out lol


Haha! Ok


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Carpn said:


> Can't speak for them but I bought some acme hyper rattles i am anxious to try . Pretty good colors and I like the rattles .
> I am curious to try them. I petsperson don't fish glide baits well so I am trying to get better with them


I got a few acme hyper glides a few years ago. You talk about action. They literally swim by themselves. Really cool to see the action. Those acme rattles look really good too. Acme is exspensive though.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Anyone fish small buck tails or just a simple marabou jig? I just watched dude literally cut the hair off roadkill deer, tie up hair jig in the shanty and catch a bunch of slabs, (3) 16”+ fish back to back. I wouldn’t believe it unless I saw it. Unreal. I do great with small buck tails for steelhead. Never thought about ice fishing with them. 
I’m curious to know what other guys catch fish on during ice season. Like unconventional tackle. I’ve done ok on small lipless cranks before. Small tubes and little trout worms...I’m gonna try bob garland shad baits this season. Maybe make some of my own spoons with dropper chains, beads on hooks, that sorta thing. Something like these...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Those dropper chains are the ticket too. Nils Hali jigs. European style!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I only have like 5 or 6 Hali’s in my box. I should order more. I will price out those perch slammers also.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok order me some while your at it! 
I turn 40 at midnight!! 
Thanks good buddy, hahahahaha


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Those perch slammer spoons look mighty nice!!!!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> Ok order me some while your at it!
> I turn 40 at midnight!!
> Thanks good buddy, hahahahaha


Happy birthday, Fishin!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

$diesel$ said:


> Happy birthday, Fishin!


Thanks buddy


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> Thanks buddy


Allways, that kinda resembles the RPM minnow..I used on SB last year, the work good.nice thing about that style is the 2 front hooks are gone, they allways get hung up on ice when you bring in an eye


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> Anyone fish small buck tails or just a simple marabou jig? I just watched dude literally cut the hair off roadkill deer, tie up hair jig in the shanty and catch a bunch of slabs, (3) 16”+ fish back to back. I wouldn’t believe it unless I saw it. Unreal. I do great with small buck tails for steelhead. Never thought about ice fishing with them.


Sure do. I use 1/16 bucktail and smaller kip tail jigs all the time. Pretty much always have them tied on a pole. I have caught a couple big crappie on the bucktails. Usually have to fish the bigger bucktails aggressive so the fish need to be in a pretty positive mood.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The crappie were caught on the white bucktail. The kiptails are a go-to for big bluegill.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Ordered a few of these Tungsten flies and bull killers


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

And a couple of the perch slammer spoons in copper. They are out of gold.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> At that price it will be interesting to see how well the tail fin hold up on them. Even the ones in the Rapala can come off pretty easy sometimes.



If you do lose a fin, it isn't difficult to cut new fins from drywall corner guard. A top coat of Devcon 2-ton epoxy over fin and body will make them bullet proof. The fin might snap at some point, but it wont come off the body without heat and pliers.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Im not sure I NEED any new stuff  I haven't worn out the 100 or so I have now just for panfishing plus the walleye box 8 or ten rods ecct ecttra cetra but if I seen m id probably add to the cause  I did buy a few new Sebile Vibratos this year I hope to use on the aiboat trip I BOOKED tday  COMEONICE


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Adam....Looking for unconventional stuff....I have been using the tentacles from the little koosh balls that you can get at walmart. Come in a wide aray of colors and for a buck you get about 100 baits. Just tip hook them on tungsten jig. You know me....love to fish for crappies and pannies. They work great.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey bro


buckipicker said:


> Adam....Looking for unconventional stuff....I have been using the tentacles from the little koosh balls that you can get at walmart. Come in a wide aray of colors and for a buck you get about 100 baits. Just tip hook them on tungsten jig. You know me....love to fish for crappies and pannies. They work great.


Tony, my brother! How have you been? Hope all is well. 
I’ve been doing the same thing for some time now. Although I only have green with an orange tip left in my bag. Gonna need to get some more soon. Hey buddy, seriously get some zt minnows before they sell out. These are top quality man. Great action and you can use these year round. I bought 40 total. In both sizes. Yes seriously, they are that good.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 290651
> Hey bro
> 
> Tony, my brother! How have you been? Hope all is well.
> I’ve been doing the same thing for some time now. Although I only have green with an orange tip left in my bag. Gonna need to get some more soon. Hey buddy, seriously get some zt minnows before they sell out. These are top quality man. Great action and you can use these year round. I bought 40 total. In both sizes. Yes seriously, they are that good.


What size are those? Look very interesting!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

1more said:


> What size are those? Look very interesting!


The smaller ones..., I ordered both sizes on the website. Both sizes should work well on inland lakes and the large size would be a good size for Lake Erie. Here’s the emerald shiner color in the large size which it’s about 2 1/2” long


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Curious if anyone has tried small Michigan stinger spoons on the ice? They have a really nice flutter when jigging verticality. The only problem is the large treble. Once removed it works way better. I have soooo many colors. Triples of some. I think I may switch out the hooks on some and give them a go. Probably tie up some feather trailers for them too.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> Curious if anyone has tried small Michigan stinger spoons on the ice? They have a really nice flutter when jigging verticality. The only problem is the large treble. Once removed it works way better. I have soooo many colors. Triples of some. I think I may switch out the hooks on some and give them a go. Probably tie up some feather trailers for them too.


Adam, I just got the ones I ordered..look good.I stuck with the smaller ones(1 3/4inch).I do use the Stinger sp,,oons, smaller sizes, a trick is to add another split ring, seems to make a difference. waiting to go north....Chow!!.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Adam, I just got the ones I ordered..look good.I stuck with the smaller ones(1 3/4inch).I do use the Stinger sp,,oons, smaller sizes, a trick is to add another split ring, seems to make a difference. waiting to go north....Chow!!.


sweet, thanks man for the tip. Oh, the bloody nose and wonder bread colors glow very bright. just found that out....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> I meant i bought doubles of every color available in both sizes...lol
> _*$86 shipped for 40 baits...*_


You are SUCH an ice fisherman!! 

They look pretty good to me...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> You are SUCH an ice fisherman!!
> 
> They look pretty good to me...


Lol
They work pretty good too...nice action, wide glide. I’m pleased with them.


----------



## gobieX (May 20, 2017)

slab grabbers are huge at lake simcoe , very popular lure!!!!!!!


----------



## LabattICE50 (Feb 23, 2008)

gobieX said:


> slab grabbers are huge at lake simcoe , very popular lure!!!!!!!


I have slappen jacks that are the same thing as the slab grabbers and they are great. My dad slayed walleye and crappie on mosquito with them


----------

